# Met lijn 2 gaan



## Kru_Biru

OK, one more expression from my Monthy Python's Nederlands Woordenboek

"Met lijn 2 gaan" means "to go by foot".

AT least this might be true, right? Right?


----------



## Peterdg

Not to my knowledge. 

I'd interpret it as taking line 2 (either subway or bus or tramway)

Going by foot can be expressed metaforically by saying "met de benentram gaan".


----------



## Suehil

Or 'de benenwagen nemen'.  

I have only ever heard it used literally, too.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hi,

I've heard of the expression, meaning, 'go on foot'. It's archaic though. It comes from the fact that you have two legs, hence line 2. I've found references to the expression in Amsterdam as well in Rotterdam, obviously because that's where you find trams 

Brown


----------



## sanne78

Kru_Biru said:


> OK, one more expression from my Monthy Python's Nederlands Woordenboek
> 
> "Met lijn 2 gaan" means "to go by foot".
> 
> AT least this might be true, right? Right?


 


I'm sorry but I've never heard of it.
However I really like your dictionary; it's very funny!


----------



## hera62

As far as I know, it's still a current expression which means indeed "go on foot" (alternative: "de benenwagen nemen")


----------

